# Associates vs. Bachelors



## fluffybunnyfeet (Nov 12, 2011)

I have heeded the advice here given on previous threads and am getting into a job hopefully this summer and then finishing out my networking associates degree with A+, Net+, windows support and server 2008 classes and maybe security+ classes. 

That said, I'm wondering if I should change over to a bachelors degree part time instead or just forego the bachelors degree and pick up technical certificates from colleges and certs along the way as I work. If I forego the bachelors I can get more specialized training and certs at a significantly lower price than if I did the bachelors.

How does an associates with various IT certificates stack up against getting an IT bachelors degree? Is an associates enough for eventual management type positions?

The reason I am asking this now is for planning purposes and financial aid that I can have available if I plan correctly.

Thanks for all the advice. This forum has been a real help to me.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

For some employers, an Associates degree is enough. Others require a Bachelors or higher. And some don't require a degree at all.

I know this isn't as cut-and-dried of an answer as what you probably want, but there is no exact answer to your question. The higher the degree, the more attractive it will look on a resume... but a degree is not required to succeed in IT.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

go with the bachelors with the different certifications. you will go further and it can give more options when it is time for promotions. You can always fall back on that bachelors no matter the field if need be.


----------

